# 1985 Long 460 tractor hydraulic problems



## chevybig10

*3 point hydraulic lift does not work*. I have completed the following:
Changed hydraulic fluid,(on full mark), cleaned filter, cleaned check valve piston, installed new hydraulic pump, bled air from system, checked sensitivity control, checked draft control. Not getting any fluid to check valve piston.


----------



## HarveyW

Hello chevybig10, welcome to the forum.

Your new pump may not be primed? If this is a possibility, you might try a small amount of air pressure (15-20 psi) to the hydraulic reservoir through the filler port.

Does your pump have a suction screen??? Might be plugged.


----------



## harry16

You may want to check the suction line for a pinhole leak, or leaking O-rings on the suction tube connections.

If your Hydraulic fluid looks creamy, it may have tiny air bubbles entrained in it. Pull your hydraulic dipstick and inspect carefully for tiny air bubbles. I have had this problem with a small Kubota....leaking o-ring in the suction line.


----------



## Mxzx

You could also try manually lifting 3 point with control in up postion and see if it will work that way?

That is what mine does now, trying to figure it out.


----------

